# ISO help choosing cookie sheets



## dmclears (Dec 7, 2007)

Can somebody PLEAZEZEZEE help! I have so many different types of cookie sheets I just dont know which is the best. I have no side, 4 side, 2 sides, insulates, light, dark etc. . . Does anyone out there have any insight?? I want to start baking this weekend but am just clueless! Thanks all.


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 7, 2007)

I like my insulated no sided silver ones, and use parchment paper. Then I don't get overbaked bottoms and they don't stick.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 7, 2007)

I use plain aluminum half sheet pans for almost everything.  They are cheap, sturdy and reliable.


----------



## jabbur (Dec 7, 2007)

I have aluminum no sides (2) that are my standard for cookies and I have aluminum sides half sheets (8) that are called into service at Christmas for cookies, candies, pizza etc.  The half sheets I bought at Sam's Club and the no sides I got at Kmart 25 yrs ago!  I never cared for the insulated but know some people (my sisters) swear by them.


----------



## suzyQ3 (Dec 7, 2007)

After not having good results with nonstick or air-cushioned, I bought Chicago Metallic Professional cookie sheets (cake pans and muffin tin also) and love them. I always use parchment paper.

* Edited*: Oops. I meant to say that I love the Chicago Metallic *Commercial* line. The "professional" line is nonstick.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm like Andy - I use half sheet size aluminum pans - my restaurant supply house calls them bun pans. As a side note, Cook's Illustrated agrees - they tested all sorts of cookie sheets and found these to be the ones they liked best. I use a Silpat in mine every time but parchment paper works the same way.


----------



## Michelemarie (Dec 7, 2007)

I use stones for everything from pizza to cookies - all shapes and sizes!


----------



## lyndalou (Dec 8, 2007)

MM, that is very interesting. Do you grease the stones when a recipe calls for it? I have never heard of using them for baking anything other than pizza type things or bread. Hmmmm


----------



## jabbur (Dec 8, 2007)

I've occasionally used a stone for other things besides pizza but since I don't have a lot of stones I tend to stick with the aluminum for cookies.  I can portion out the cookies on sheets all at once and just rotate them through the oven.  If your stone is well seasoned, I wouldn't grease it but if it is fairly new then yes go ahead.


----------



## Michelemarie (Dec 8, 2007)

lyndalou said:


> MM, that is very interesting. Do you grease the stones when a recipe calls for it? I have never heard of using them for baking anything other than pizza type things or bread. Hmmmm


 
Lyndalou - I have never greased any of my stones for anything.  Whatever I bake on the stones always comes out evenly baked - top and bottom.  They clean up very easily too.  I love them!


----------

